# what "pit bull" really means



## rocthbully

Hi guys , I'm new and I've been a lot of forums reading a lot and learning a lot and even been kicked out for trying to learn people about the bully bread, but what I heard the most is the apbt owners is that they don't like us(am.bully owners) calling our dogs "pitbulls", well today I decided to look up the history about the apbt on the internet and found out that the term "pitbull" is a name for any bully breed from frenchies to bostons , am staffs, ebs , ect.and it also said that it also includes any dog with bulldog blood or looks. So can anybody tell me why we can't call our am.bullies "pitbulls" ?


----------



## BuckskinBeauty

You read BS.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

The term "pit bull" was coined by THE MEDIA to blanket all of the bull breeds. In reality, there is ONE "pit bull" and that's the American pit bull terrier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yup, u read BS. Pit Bull is short for the American Pit Bull Terrier... therefore that is the only breed of dog that should ever be called a Pit Bull. Ur ambully is an ambully.... call it that.


----------



## Princesspaola21

I call my American Bullies by what they are. Why would I call them anything different?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog

rocthbully said:


> Hi guys , I'm new and I've been a lot of forums reading a lot and learning a lot and even been kicked out for trying to learn people about the bully bread, but what I heard the most is the apbt owners is that they don't like us(am.bully owners) calling our dogs "pitbulls", well today I decided to look up the history about the apbt on the internet and found out that the term "pitbull" is a name for any bully breed from frenchies to bostons , am staffs, ebs , ect.and it also said that it also includes any dog with bulldog blood or looks. So can anybody tell me why we can't call our am.bullies "pitbulls" ?


 FacePALm , FACEpalm. Facepalm.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

OldDog said:


> FacePALm , FACEpalm. Facepalm.


Something productive to say? Or just gunna smack ur face? I ain't telling ya what to do... I just dont wanna see another thread derail so quickly...


----------



## OldDog

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Something productive to say? Or just gunna smack ur face? I ain't telling ya what to do... I just dont wanna see another thread derail so quickly...


 Odin , I honestly don't think there is much I can say in answer to that one. I'll just sit this one out rather than beat my head against a wall.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

OldDog said:


> Odin , I honestly don't think there is much I can say in answer to that one. I'll just sit this one out rather than beat my head against a wall.


U got it OldDog... I'm just trying to be ur lil angel on ur shoulder keepin u outta the deep stuff lol


----------



## KMdogs

BuckskinBeauty said:


> You read BS.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost: and your bully people don't know their head from their ass if they don't get it either..


----------



## rocthebully

Sorry guys I left for a while , I respct the apbt and the breeds history and the fact that my am. Bully has apbt in his ped. And ya I know that there are some bad breeders out there breeding freaks because that's what people want its sick and inhumane I love the standard am. bully its perfect looks more like an apbt than an EB and he loves to run and and play just like my apbt just has to drink more water than him lol


----------



## KMdogs

rocthebully said:


> Sorry guys I left for a while , I respct the apbt and the breeds history and the fact that my am. Bully has apbt in his ped. And ya I know that there are some bad breeders out there breeding freaks because that's what people want its sick and inhumane I love the standard am. bully its perfect looks more like an apbt than an EB and he loves to run and and play just like my apbt just has to drink more water than him lol


If your bully has apbt in pedigree you have a mutt..

If your talking further back , show me that American *Pit* Bull Terrier that wasn't an AST..


----------



## lorij119

*Let Me Introduce Myself*

Hi, My Name is Lori n I Own 2 Dogs. American (blue) Her name is Cassi(opeia) she just turned 1, and Rudy a Staff. (red) a yr. next month. I rescued him from going to the pound. 
I'm 53 Never had more then a bird or fish. I saw an ad for blk pits, with husband working out of town I thought" own a dog rather then pack my 9 in my bathrobe". So I got my precious girl, she is my best Friend! Not knowing squat about a dog I got online to learn how to raise her properly. Wow all bad. I have not used any of the advice, not to bulk or make her mean. I treat her as my child, we sit n talk when she wrongs and believe me you want none of those lectures, she is obediant, happy n like I said Always there for me.
Rudy came into the picture at 4 months. On the way to the pound his Owner swung in to tell me what he was doing and when he got out of the truck he was prancing around like he owned it! And I admired this proudness. He never got back in the guys truck.
Ha! me 2 dogs n clueless! Tho a year has past and I have what I wanted in my dogs. Loyal, loving and soon pups (a bit to soon). From what I discovered 59 to 64 days gestation. okay so this is what brings me here. I may think being the coach for the births of my grand-babies gives me experiance , I must say I am very scared to do with my pits. I want to insure my (kids) have a healthy birth, and I know Rudy wont be able to even be in the same city as her, very protective of her he may think I'm hurting her, or her being the Alpha dog, her first liter she may not like him near for the pups and hurt him. So having said that, I don't usually post forums I read my first post here, a gal asked why all breeds arent bull's or to that nature n the response kinda shyed me a bit but up front I am a new dog owner I dont know much and want to learn about not only my dogs but how to keep this proud animal
(s) just that and gain correct knoweledge to continue on, this is the biggest energy dog I have ever been around, I think learning is a good thing. So thats what I'm all about.


----------



## Princesspaola21

lorij119 said:


> Hi, My Name is Lori n I Own 2 Dogs. American (blue) Her name is Cassi(opeia) she just turned 1, and Rudy a Staff. (red) a yr. next month. I rescued him from going to the pound.
> I'm 53 Never had more then a bird or fish. I saw an ad for blk pits, with husband working out of town I thought" own a dog rather then pack my 9 in my bathrobe". So I got my precious girl, she is my best Friend! Not knowing squat about a dog I got online to learn how to raise her properly. Wow all bad. I have not used any of the advice, not to bulk or make her mean. I treat her as my child, we sit n talk when she wrongs and believe me you want none of those lectures, she is obediant, happy n like I said Always there for me.
> Rudy came into the picture at 4 months. On the way to the pound his Owner swung in to tell me what he was doing and when he got out of the truck he was prancing around like he owned it! And I admired this proudness. He never got back in the guys truck.
> Ha! me 2 dogs n clueless! Tho a year has past and I have what I wanted in my dogs. Loyal, loving and soon pups (a bit to soon). From what I discovered 59 to 64 days gestation. okay so this is what brings me here. I may think being the coach for the births of my grand-babies gives me experiance , I must say I am very scared to do with my pits. I want to insure my (kids) have a healthy birth, and I know Rudy wont be able to even be in the same city as her, very protective of her he may think I'm hurting her, or her being the Alpha dog, her first liter she may not like him near for the pups and hurt him. So having said that, I don't usually post forums I read my first post here, a gal asked why all breeds arent bull's or to that nature n the response kinda shyed me a bit but up front I am a new dog owner I dont know much and want to learn about not only my dogs but how to keep this proud animal
> (s) just that and gain correct knoweledge to continue on, this is the biggest energy dog I have ever been around, I think learning is a good thing. So thats what I'm all about.


So it was a purposeful breeding not an accident? What was the point of the litter? No papers I take it?
EDIT: I missed the part where they are "2 different breeds..." Oh my. Also you might have better luck with responses if you start your own post instead of post on somebody else's.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

rocthbully said:


> Hi guys , I'm new and I've been a lot of forums reading a lot and learning a lot and even been kicked out for trying to learn people about the bully bread, but what I heard the most is the apbt owners is that they don't like us(am.bully owners) calling our dogs "pitbulls", well today I decided to look up the history about the apbt on the internet and found out that the term "pitbull" is a name for any bully breed from frenchies to bostons , am staffs, ebs , ect.and it also said that it also includes any dog with bulldog blood or looks. So can anybody tell me why we can't call our am.bullies "pitbulls" ?





rocthebully said:


> Sorry guys I left for a while , I respct the apbt and the breeds history and the fact that my am. Bully has apbt in his ped. And ya I know that there are some bad breeders out there breeding freaks because that's what people want its sick and inhumane I love the standard am. bully its perfect looks more like an apbt than an EB and he loves to run and and play just like my apbt just has to drink more water than him lol


It's obvious that APBT and American Bullies are different both in appearance and in purpose/function. So why would you want to call your bully a pit bull in the first place? Why _wouldn't _you want to call it what it is: an American Bully? You know it's a recognized breed with it's own registry and recently recognized by the UKC so why continue to ride the coat tails of a completely separate breed with a completely different purpose?

I proudly call both my bull-breed dogs what they are: a mutt (pet bull or whatever you want to call him) and my American Bully who is registered as an American Bully.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Carriana said:


> It's obvious that APBT and American Bullies are different both in appearance and in purpose/function. So why would you want to call your bully a pit bull in the first place? Why _wouldn't _you want to call it what it is: an American Bully? You know it's a recognized breed with it's own registry and recently recognized by the UKC so why continue to ride the coat tails of a completely separate breed with a completely different purpose?
> 
> I proudly call both my bull-breed dogs what they are: a mutt (pet bull or whatever you want to call him) and my American Bully who is registered as an American Bully.


Exactly! I have 7 American Bullies correctly registered as American Bullies soon to be triple registered as such and a big red mutt. I'm proud of them so why would I call them something else. I love APBT's and I know my dogs don't hold a candle to them performance wise.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

Sorry guys don't wanna be the bad guy plz close thread respect evryones opinions thnx


----------



## rocthebully

Carriana said:


> It's obvious that APBT and American Bullies are different both in appearance and in purpose/function. So why would you want to call your bully a pit bull in the first place? Why _wouldn't _you want to call it what it is: an American Bully? You know it's a recognized breed with it's own registry and recently recognized by the UKC so why continue to ride the coat tails of a completely separate breed with a completely different purpose?
> 
> I proudly call both my bull-breed dogs what they are: a mutt (pet bull or whatever you want to call him) and my American Bully who is registered as an American Bully.


Ya I know I guess I didn't think before I started this thread, but I don't wanna call my dog an apbt I love the bully for what it is, and love the apbt for what it is sorry if anyone took it wrong


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Princesspaola21 said:


> Exactly! I have 7 American Bullies correctly registered as American Bullies soon to be triple registered as such and a big red mutt. I'm proud of them so why would I call them something else. I love APBT's and I know my dogs don't hold a candle to them performance wise.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You got a big red mutt?????


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> You got a big red mutt?????


Yea? Buddha. I will clarify though he's not a nice red mutt like you have lol. He's a "red nosed gator mouf" something or other. I gave $150 for him form a BYB 2 years ago hoping he would be a Diablo clone. He isn't. I love him just the same lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea? Buddha. I will clarify though he's not a nice red mutt like you have lol. He's a "red nosed gator mouf" something or other. I gave $150 for him form a BYB 2 years ago hoping he would be a Diablo clone. He isn't. I love him just the same lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My dogs aren't nice lol. Idt I've seen him. He needs a pic thread now. Get on it.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> My dogs aren't nice lol. Idt I've seen him. He needs a pic thread now. Get on it.


Lol ill take some pics of him tomorrow. I would guess him at around 80 lbs but he has a small head and I think he's pretty much done growing. He's nothing special but I love him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

OKAY... Here it is in crayon...

The original bulldog was thrown into the pit and forever dubbed pit bull  not English bulldog! The APBT is the ORIGINAL BULLDOG.

PIT BULL was a function term it ment something before 1976 and following 10yrs or so... NOW... ^^^ as stated the media has coined the term the public has ran with the term and now PIT BULL describes BULLDOGS of any sub strain that pose a physical threat (or so fear first folks think so!)

From BOSTON to MASTIFF and all the bulldog breeds in between, they are all genetically bulldogs!! BUT!!! because the APBT is the closest to the REAL BULLDOG the genetic testing vets call them all PIT BULL type dogs rather than bulldogs. Its a kink in their understanding.

CHECK OUT: http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/64690-canine-dna-varification.html

You gotta look at the WHOLE picture....


----------



## rocthebully

Awsome info..a said nicely


----------



## TYSONTHEPITBULLUK

During the 19th century, England, Ireland, and Scotland began to experiment with crosses between bulldogs and terriers, looking for a dog that combined the gameness, speed, and agility of the terrier with the strength and athleticism of the bulldog.

In the late 19th century to early 20th century, two clubs were formed for the specific purpose of registering APBTs: the United Kennel Club and the American Dog Breeders Association. The United Kennel Club was founded in 1898, and was the first registry to recognize the breed, with the owner assigning the first number to his own APBT.

The dog was bred first to bait bulls and bears. When baiting bulls was deemed inhumane, ratting (a sport where a number of rats were placed in a pit for a specified time with the dog) and dog fighting became more popular. The APBT was used in both sports, and its prevalence in being put in pits with rats, or other dogs led to "pit" being added to its name...

Bulldogs have been around a lot longer than the APBT.

Breeders determined a cross between the Old English Bulldog and Old English Terrier created a superior fighting dog with increased quickness and dexterity. This new breed of dog, called the Bull and Terrier, was a precursor to the Bull Terrier and Pit Bull Terrier and accelerated the extinction of the Old English Bulldog...

When the pit bull terrier made its way to America they loved it so much they wanted to call it they're own, then renaming it the American Pitbull Terrier and making it part of the kennel club.

The APBT was the family dog of America in the early 1900's

if you could be bothered to read all that, I hope it's helped!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

TYSONTHEPITBULLUK said:


> During the 19th century, England, Ireland, and Scotland began to experiment with crosses between bulldogs and terriers, looking for a dog that combined the gameness, speed, and agility of the terrier with the strength and athleticism of the bulldog.
> 
> In the late 19th century to early 20th century, two clubs were formed for the specific purpose of registering APBTs: the United Kennel Club and the American Dog Breeders Association. The United Kennel Club was founded in 1898, and was the first registry to recognize the breed, with the owner assigning the first number to his own APBT.
> 
> The dog was bred first to bait bulls and bears. When baiting bulls was deemed inhumane, ratting (a sport where a number of rats were placed in a pit for a specified time with the dog) and dog fighting became more popular. The APBT was used in both sports, and its prevalence in being put in pits with rats, or other dogs led to "pit" being added to its name...
> 
> Bulldogs have been around a lot longer than the APBT.
> 
> Breeders determined a cross between the Old English Bulldog and Old English Terrier created a superior fighting dog with increased quickness and dexterity. This new breed of dog, called the Bull and Terrier, was a precursor to the Bull Terrier and Pit Bull Terrier and accelerated the extinction of the Old English Bulldog...
> 
> When the pit bull terrier made its way to America they loved it so much they wanted to call it they're own, then renaming it the American Pitbull Terrier and making it part of the kennel club.
> 
> The APBT was the family dog of America in the early 1900's
> 
> if you could be bothered to read all that, I hope it's helped!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nice generic information... That is half right at best..

I'm at work so hopefully FH or someone else knowledgeable can chime in..

The APBT is the ORIGINAL Bulldog.


----------



## KMdogs

Also most terriers either selectively bred Bulldogs or had Bulldog in the foundation not the other way around... Bulldog meaning pre APBT meaning pre []...

Google isn't always right


----------



## rocthebully

I have to agree with tyson, I just saw a video on youtube about the real apbt and before it started it showed a pic of a white terrier and a bulldog to point out that that's where it started, and I have read the same thing .


----------



## rocthebully

And I'm just asking but how can the apbt be the original bulldog if they had to cross a bulldog and terrier to make the pitbull


----------



## rocthebully

And another question, I want to know why is the pitbull the most unregistered dog??


----------



## Black Rabbit

rocthebully said:


> I have to agree with tyson, I just saw a video on youtube about the real apbt and before it started it showed a pic of a white terrier and a bulldog to point out that that's where it started, and I have read the same thing .


That video was made by someone that doesn't know what they're talking about. 


rocthebully said:


> And I'm just asking but how can the apbt be the original bulldog if they had to cross a bulldog and terrier to make the pitbull


APBTs are not a cross of old English bulldogs and terriers. 


rocthebully said:


> And another question, I want to know why is the pitbull the most unregistered dog??


What exactly do you mean by that? If a dog doesn't have registry papers or recorded lineage then there no telling what breed or mix it is and shouldn't be called anything other than a mutt.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> And another question, I want to know why is the pitbull the most unregistered dog??


 Say WHAT?............. and isn't it interesting how an individual with cursory experience as regards the APBT comes onto a forum full of long term owners , some of whom have been in the breed for *decades* , some of whom come from families that have been in the dogs for *generations* and starts handing out the " Bible of Bulldogs" according to them and their own equally cursory research.

Very interesting that is.


----------



## pookie!

I think some people need to go pick up some history books on the breed, I think Strattons goes over the history quite nice and its a good easy read. 

Also the Pit Bull is not the most unregistered breed, mutts claiming to be Pit Bulls is what I think you meant. 
Lots of APBT are registered, and even if they arent registered by some prestigious kennel club, they usually have a pedigree and lineage that clearly shows they are nothing but APBT going back to the foundation dogs in the late 1800s.

Mutts outnumber all the APBTs and they should be called as such. Not Pit Bulls. 

Pit Bull is not a catch all term, its a shortened form of the American Pit Bull Terrier. No other breed or mix of breeds should be called by that name.


----------



## rocthebully

I was just asking a question, and still didn't get the answer, and if I did go read a book on the history yall would probably that the book I read was BS, I want yall to go to youtube and listen to a real apbt breader and maybe y'all can learn something, it called APBT History and the art of paper hanging : by ed crenshaw.plz if you love the breed you'll wanna see this , very interesting. Like I said I was just asking a question and y'all have to talk down on people like they now nothing when your getting your info from books , just like us .I'm just saying if you weren't a part of that era you really don't know.


----------



## pookie!

rocthebully said:


> I was just asking a question, and still didn't get the answer, and if I did go read a book on the history yall would probably that the book I read was BS, I want yall to go to youtube and listen to a real apbt breader and maybe y'all can learn something, it called APBT History and the art of paper hanging : by ed crenshaw.plz if you love the breed you'll wanna see this , very interesting. Like I said I was just asking a question and y'all have to talk down on people like they now nothing when your getting your info from books , just like us .I'm just saying if you weren't a part of that era you really don't know.


Not if its an book written by people who know the history and where there when the breed was in its hayday in the states. Get off the internet, all you are going to do if get more wrong information and inaccurate info. Like I said, check around and fine the books written by Richard Stratton, they are great for newcomers to the breed and answer all the questions you have on them, pretty much. 
I dont know why I would go onto youtube and watch someone make Pit Bulls out of bread 
Um.. you dont have to be there and part of the era to know the correct information on the breed and its history. 
I know the correct information and its form reading books written by the forefathers of the breed and historians of the breed, also with listening to old timers and people who know their stuff. 
Get off the internet and open a book.


----------



## pookie!

Now to reiterate, you got educated wrong, the Pit Bull is only one breed of dog, the American Pit Bull Terrier. Anyone or anything telling you otherwise is incorrect. 

You cannot call your AmBullies "Pit Bulls" because they arent APBT. They are their own separate breed and should be reffered to as American Bullies, or AmBullies. 

If you ever have had experience with actual Pit Bulls youd know how disrespectful it would be to call a dog like an AmBully a Pit Bull. Not saying AmBully are bad dogs or anything, but they are no where near a Pit Bull. Its like calling a kiwi and apple. Not even close.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> I was just asking a question, and still didn't get the answer, and if I did go read a book on the history yall would probably that the book I read was BS, I want yall to go to youtube and listen to a real apbt breader and maybe y'all can learn something, it called APBT History and the art of paper hanging : by ed crenshaw.plz if you love the breed you'll wanna see this , very interesting. Like I said I was just asking a question and y'all have to talk down on people like they now nothing when your getting your info from books , just like us .I'm just saying if you weren't a part of that era you really don't know.


 What exactly makes you think that nobody here has seen said video? Ever occur to you that there might be folks here who made E.C.'s acquaintance while he was still alive , mayhap folks who still value the blood that he produced?

And frankly you're the one taking down to people here , just the latest in a series of know it all newbies to do so.

And to reiterate what others have already stated , the term ' Pit Bull" is not a catch all term , it's the colloquial name of a BREED , the American Pit Bull Terrier.

And what Crenshaw on paperhanging has to do with your trying to lump a buncha breeds under one appellation I really don't know , the old boy would have told you the same thing you're hearing here.


----------



## rocthebully

kg420 said:


> That video was made by someone that doesn't know what they're talking about.
> 
> APBTs are not a cross of old English bulldogs and terriers.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that? If a dog doesn't have registry papers or recorded lineage then there no telling what breed or mix it is and shouldn't be called anything other than a mutt.


APBT regestry ,under apbt history past to present , says that the apbt is the most un regestered breed of all breeds, so I just wanted to see if any of you knew why, It was very interesting to me.


----------



## pookie!

rocthebully said:


> APBT regestry ,under apbt history past to present , says that the apbt is the most un regestered breed of all breeds, so I just wanted to see if any of you knew why, It was very interesting to me.


Just because some people keep track of their own records and dont need to pay someone to do it for them doesnt mean anything...


----------



## Firehazard

Because everything from a boston terrier to a bullmastiff gets labeled pit bull when it bites and genetically they're all bulldogs .. according to 2012 DNA testing. Pit Bull types is what they said though LOL.. bulldog folks.. bulldogs..

The American Pit Bull Terrier is the most extensively registered and oldest registered breed in the USA.. back to 1800s and just before 

Are there a TON of unregistered street bred pit bull types? YES there are.

PIT BULL used to mean something ... pre 1976.. the ORIGINAL bulldog was thrown into the [] and forever dubbed "Pit Bull" ... NOW its slang term, media powered and it refers to 6 directly and 20 or more indirectly..


----------



## rocthebully

I have not talked down to anyone here just asked a couple questions but I got talked down too, for being stupid or reading and watching B.S. but its ok I guess you don't wanna talk about the paper hanging , guess ill have to ask somewhere else


----------



## TYSONTHEPITBULLUK

So if everything we see and read is BS where is the truth? bit confused..


----------



## Black Rabbit

Firehazard said:


> Because everything from a boston terrier to a bullmastiff gets labeled pit bull when it bites and genetically they're all bulldogs .. according to 2012 DNA testing. Pit Bull types is what they said though LOL.. bulldog folks.. bulldogs..
> 
> The American Pit Bull Terrier is the most extensively registered and oldest registered breed in the USA.. back to 1800s and just before
> 
> Are there a TON of unregistered street bred pit bull types? YES there are.
> 
> PIT BULL used to mean something ... pre 1976.. the ORIGINAL bulldog was thrown into the [] and forever dubbed "Pit Bull" ... NOW its slang term, media powered and it refers to 6 directly and 20 or more indirectly..


:goodpost:


----------



## surfer

I can tell you the easiest way to settle, whatever you want 
to call your dog.....................

Myself, i dont care what you call it, if you aint smart enuf to know the difference..........

This will settle it,

its 30" tall 16' wide by 16' long, 
now find someone with a real dog, and step on over the wall,

and you'll see if you have a pit bull or not.....................


I would bet no


----------



## pookie!

:rofl: good shit


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> I have not talked down to anyone here just asked a couple questions but I got talked down too, for being stupid or reading and watching B.S. but its ok I guess you don't wanna talk about the paper hanging , guess ill have to ask somewhere else


 Well , go ask somewhere else then. Expect the same sort of response anywhere where folks actually have APBTs , and I'd say you need to watch that E.C. video again , because I don't quite think you understood what the old man was getting at.


----------



## OldDog

surfer said:


> I can tell you the easiest way to settle, whatever you want
> to call your dog.....................
> 
> Myself, i dont care what you call it, if you aint smart enuf to know the difference..........
> 
> This will settle it,
> 
> its 30" tall 16' wide by 16' long,
> now find someone with a real dog, and step on over the wall,
> 
> and you'll see if you have a pit bull or not.....................
> 
> I would bet no


 Says I gotta spread some around first............tried to rep it though.


----------



## rocthebully

Sorry if I upset you guys just trying to get other peoples opinions on the matter


----------



## rocthebully

You tell me to go ask questions somewhere else but this is a pitbull forum right? Lol


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> You tell me to go ask questions somewhere else but this is a pitbull forum right? Lol


 You are the one that said you were going elsewhere to ask , I merely told you to feel free to do so and what is likely to transpire.


----------



## hashbrown

......................


----------



## Sarah~

hashbrown said:


> ......................


LOL. Good one


----------



## rocthebully

pookie! said:


> Not if its an book written by people who know the history and where there when the breed was in its hayday in the states. Get off the internet, all you are going to do if get more wrong information and inaccurate info. Like I said, check around and fine the books written by Richard Stratton, they are great for newcomers to the breed and answer all the questions you have on them, pretty much.
> I dont know why I would go onto youtube and watch someone make Pit Bulls out of bread
> Um.. you dont have to be there and part of the era to know the correct information on the breed and its history.
> I know the correct information and its form reading books written by the forefathers of the breed and historians of the breed, also with listening to old timers and people who know their stuff.
> Get off the internet and open a book.


I'm not new to the breed all my life I had a pitbull and I'll definitely read Richard Stratton , I just wanna find out the truth about the breed I've loved and grown up with .


----------



## JoKealoha

hashbrown said:


> ......................


well said. haha.


----------



## KMdogs

rocthebully said:


> Sorry if I upset you guys just trying to get other peoples opinions on the matter


There is no opinion.. fact or not.. truth or not. The Bulldog aka APBT and Bandog are the most documented, well preserved through history than any other dog.

YouTube is not a valid source, if you want your answers go to the source.. if you don't want to hear what you think you know may be wrong there is no point in asking or seeking ...

Calling an American Bully an.APBT is laughable in every way, whether you feed them, breed them or what have you.. there is nothing [] about them and purely imitation of a Bulldog bred for a show ring.


----------



## Katey

rocthebully said:


> I'm not new to the breed all my life I had a pitbull and I'll definitely read Richard Stratton , I just wanna find out the truth about the breed I've loved and grown up with .


You say you're not new to the breed, and that you've read Stratton's books... Does that mean you refuse to accept the history as it is laid down or that you are incapable of understanding what was said.

Growing up with a breed doesn't necessarily mean you know the breed. Taking the time and making the effort to get to know a breed will give you insight into the breed. I have met people who have been involved in a breed for 40 years or more, and they are still willing to learn new things. But I have found that those same people are rather slow to shout their mouths off about how much they know.

If you look back far enough into the history if the AmStaff you will see game APBT's. if you look back far enough into the history of the APBT and the SBT you will see pictures of dogs that look the same. Does this make them all the same dog now? Have a look at a ADBA APBT and an AKC American Staffordshire Terrier and an AKC English Staffordshire Bull Terrier... Tell me if they all look the same, have the same breed standards, and have the same reception by the public. Ask yourself what the purpose of the different breeding was, if they were all to be the same dog in the end, but with different names?

The same applies to the AmBully. He looks vaguely like one if the above mentioned dogs, but he was bred specifically to look and act the way he does. Show a little respect for the breeders who decided to put in the time and effort to create a new breed. They happened to believe in that breed enough to get it recognized as such.

You wouldn't buy a Tervuren or Groenendael or Malinois and call it a German Shepherd.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

Katey said:


> You say you're not new to the breed, and that you've read Stratton's books... Does that mean you refuse to accept the history as it is laid down or that you are incapable of understanding what was said.
> 
> Growing up with a breed doesn't necessarily mean you know the breed. Taking the time and making the effort to get to know a breed will give you insight into the breed. I have met people who have been involved in a breed for 40 years or more, and they are still willing to learn new things. But I have found that those same people are rather slow to shout their mouths off about how much they know.
> 
> If you look back far enough into the history if the AmStaff you will see game APBT's. if you look back far enough into the history of the APBT and the SBT you will see pictures of dogs that look the same. Does this make them all the same dog now? Have a look at a ADBA APBT and an AKC American Staffordshire Terrier and an AKC English Staffordshire Bull Terrier... Tell me if they all look the same, have the same breed standards, and have the same reception by the public. Ask yourself what the purpose of the different breeding was, if they were all to be the same dog in the end, but with different names?
> 
> The same applies to the AmBully. He looks vaguely like one if the above mentioned dogs, but he was bred specifically to look and act the way he does. Show a little respect for the breeders who decided to put in the time and effort to create a new breed. They happened to believe in that breed enough to get it recognized as such.
> 
> You wouldn't buy a Tervuren or Groenendael or Malinois and call it a German Shepherd.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:clap: :goodpost: ^^^ genetically they're all related back in 1930s they were the same APBT, AST, SBT all same dog.. even the BOXER!!! in early 1900s was the same as the [] bulldogs of early "america" .. WORK!!! or COUCH!!! thats what seperates them now... :rofl:


----------



## Katey

Thanks FH.

People who ignore the joint histories make me irritated.

That and people who tell me that Jones with grow up and eat someone... But that comes with the APBT territory I guess. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog

Oh keeeerrrissssstttt , here we go again.........." I've read Dick Stratton's books so I know all about the breed."............ 


You going to go asking all about where you can find Going Light Barney blood next ? If not that you'll be nattering on about OFRN blood , all the while completely missing the point of Dick's books. For crying out loud he would decry your attitude. 

And since you already "know it all" why bother to ask us any questions , I mean all us'uns from the unwashed masses obviously never knew Jack about this. 


And son , there's " growing up with the dogs".........and then there is growing up IN the dogs , so to speak.......


----------



## OldDog

Katey said:


> Y
> If you look back far enough into the history if the AmStaff you will see game APBT's. if you look back far enough into the history of the APBT and the SBT you will see pictures of dogs that look the same. Does this make them all the same dog now? Have a look at a ADBA APBT and an AKC American Staffordshire Terrier and an AKC English Staffordshire Bull Terrier... Tell me if they all look the same, have the same breed standards, and have the same reception by the public. Ask yourself what the purpose of the different breeding was, if they were all to be the same dog in the end, but with different names?
> 
> You wouldn't buy a Tervuren or Groenendael or Malinois and call it a German Shepherd.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 That last line says it.............

And some folks need to go wwwayyyy back and realise that ( for instance) the dogs from Darlaston , from Walsall , From Cradley Heath , from Glasgow/Edinborough ( the Blue Paul/Poll source and the source of the Blues originally) , the Dublin Reds etc.etc. were ALL a bit different.

And what we have nowadays is an amalgamation of all those strains interbred and melded together under the auspices of Colby and others to bring about what we have today........... along with the subsequent splitting off into separate derivatives that have gone different directions completely.

Want a " bully" , that's fine , you're the one feeding it. But don't call one of those 6 dogs long , half a dog high , basketball headed , shallow chested , cowhocked " frog in canine clothing" examples a " Pit Bull" 'cause it's most assuredly NOT one.


----------



## Katey

OldDog said:


> That last line says it.............
> 
> And some folks need to go wwwayyyy back and realise that ( for instance) the dogs from Darlaston , from Walsall , From Cradley Heath , from Glasgow/Edinborough ( the Blue Paul/Poll source and the source of the Blues originally) , the Dublin Reds etc.etc. were ALL a bit different.
> 
> And what we have nowadays is an amalgamation of all those strains interbred and melded together under the auspices of Colby and others to bring about what we have today........... along with the subsequent splitting off into separate derivatives that have gone different directions completely.
> 
> Want a " bully" , that's fine , you're the one feeding it. But don't call one of those 6 dogs long , half a dog high , basketball headed , shallow chested , cowhocked " frog in canine clothing" examples a " Pit Bull" 'cause it's most assuredly NOT one.


^^^ excellent post! ^^^

I completely agree

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

KMdogs said:


> There is no opinion.. fact or not.. truth or not. The Bulldog aka APBT and Bandog are the most documented, well preserved through history than any other dog.
> 
> YouTube is not a valid source, if you want your answers go to the source.. if you don't want to hear what you think you know may be wrong there is no point in asking or seeking ...
> 
> Calling an American Bully an.APBT is laughable in every way, whether you feed them, breed them or what have you.. there is nothing [] about them and purely imitation of a Bulldog bred for a show ring.


Never called my bully a apbt , sorry bro this thread is just so old and people keep posting on here we already ended that subject, lol


----------



## rocthebully

Firehazard said:


> :clap: :goodpost: ^^^ genetically they're all related back in 1930s they were the same APBT, AST, SBT all same dog.. even the BOXER!!! in early 1900s was the same as the [] bulldogs of early "america" .. WORK!!! or COUCH!!! thats what seperates them now... :rofl:


Yes, that's exactly what I was trying to get across I've heard a lot about the breed growing up but never really studied it for myself or read any good books just thought I could get some kind of info on here, but you been very informative with most of your post and thank you.


----------



## rocthebully

That wasn't the one I wanted to quote , lol sorry firehazard


----------



## rocthebully

Katey said:


> You say you're not new to the breed, and that you've read Stratton's books... Does that mean you refuse to accept the history as it is laid down or that you are incapable of understanding what was said.
> 
> Growing up with a breed doesn't necessarily mean you know the breed. Taking the time and making the effort to get to know a breed will give you insight into the breed. I have met people who have been involved in a breed for 40 years or more, and they are still willing to learn new things. But I have found that those same people are rather slow to shout their mouths off about how much they know.
> 
> If you look back far enough into the history if the AmStaff you will see game APBT's. if you look back far enough into the history of the APBT and the SBT you will see pictures of dogs that look the same. Does this make them all the same dog now? Have a look at a ADBA APBT and an AKC American Staffordshire Terrier and an AKC English Staffordshire Bull Terrier... Tell me if they all look the same, have the same breed standards, and have the same reception by the public. Ask yourself what the purpose of the different breeding was, if they were all to be the same dog in the end, but with different names?
> 
> The same applies to the AmBully. He looks vaguely like one if the above mentioned dogs, but he was bred specifically to look and act the way he does. Show a little respect for the breeders who decided to put in the time and effort to create a new breed. They happened to believe in that breed enough to get it recognized as such.
> 
> You wouldn't buy a Tervuren or Groenendael or Malinois and call it a German Shepherd.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dude your like way off subject don't know what your talking about but I love my bully and my pits and I never read Stratton I told the guy I would read it cause yes I am one of those people that doesn't know the real history of the apbt ,so yes I'm asking not arguing, thnx


----------



## Katey

rocthebully said:


> Dude your like way off subject don't know what your talking about but I love my bully and my pits and I never read Stratton I told the guy I would read it cause yes I am one of those people that doesn't know the real history of the apbt ,so yes I'm asking not arguing, thnx


Btw, like I'm not a dude.

Good luck to you and your research.

I found this site quite helpful
http://www.gamedogshistory.com/crenshaws-ch-honeybunch/

Is suggest you look up the names that have been mentioned on here. And read a much as you can.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Never called my bully a apbt , sorry bro this thread is just so old and people keep posting on here we already ended that subject, lol


 So let me get this straight , now you're an arbiter of what may or not be discussed , you get to tell us all when the " subject" does or doesn't " end"?

How does that work exactly.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Dude your like way off subject don't know what your talking about but I love my bully and my pits and I never read Stratton I told the guy I would read it cause yes I am one of those people that doesn't know the real history of the apbt ,so yes I'm asking not arguing, thnx


 And I've seen a thousand and one like you , you'll read Dick's books and then you'll be off about OFRN and/or looking for " that prime Going Light Barney blood" , never mind that Barney never produced much that was worth much or able to do anything but sleep on the couch.


----------



## rocthebully

Katey said:


> Btw, like I'm not a dude.
> 
> Good luck to you and your research.
> 
> I found this site quite helpful
> Crenshaw`s Ch "Honeybunch" - Game Dog History | Dedicated to Gamedogs
> 
> Is suggest you look up the names that have been mentioned on here. And read a much as you can.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry didn't know you were a girl, and illl read fo sho, thnx


----------



## rocthebully

OldDog said:


> So let me get this straight , now you're an arbiter of what may or not be discussed , you get to tell us all when the " subject" does or doesn't " end"?
> 
> Wow, y'all take one thing and turn it in to something else, what I was trying to say is that the orgianal subject was not what we were talking about , that's all ..


----------



## KMdogs

rocthebully said:


> Never called my bully a apbt , sorry bro this thread is just so old and people keep posting on here we already ended that subject, lol


Thread started on the 17th.. It ain't "so old"... I can comment on what i chose, i didn't read the few pages of bullshit.

Sorry, "Bro", when you decide to lay off the  and open your mind to strengthen your core and wealth of gains, i'll "join in a discussion" with you.

As long as that shut mentality, weak foundation sturdy hot air balloon in green acres near Crayola Mountain is a churning, well i'll you go on your ride and see how the current blows you.

Your only as strong as you allow yourself to become.

You have to let go of who you are to become who you ARE. That is my advice to you, it can apply to everything in life.. IN this moment, dogs.. Take it for what it is.


----------



## rocthebully

pookie! said:


> Now to reiterate, you got educated wrong, the Pit Bull is only one breed of dog, the American Pit Bull Terrier. Anyone or anything telling you otherwise is incorrect.
> 
> You cannot call your AmBullies "Pit Bulls" because they arent APBT. They are their own separate breed and should be reffered to as American Bullies, or AmBullies.
> 
> If you ever have had experience with actual Pit Bulls youd know how disrespectful it would be to call a dog like an AmBully a Pit Bull. Not saying AmBully are bad dogs or anything, but they are no where near a Pit Bull. Its like calling a kiwi and apple. Not even close.


Oh believe me I know its disrespect to call a bully a pit or a pit a bully I know a lot about the bully world and this is my first am bully, I've had pits all my life and know very little about the old school pitt (the real apbt), i was trying to tell soneone the same thing on you tube about his kennel i wont say the full name but it was _ _ pits, but his dogs were am bullies and to tell you the truth i wouldnt even call them am bullies either but thts a whole other subject..


----------



## Firehazard

KMdogs said:


> Thread started on the 17th.. It ain't "so old". My first and was going to be only comment made on here, now this will be.. I can comment on what i chose, i didn't read the few pages of bullshit.
> 
> Sorry, "Bro", when you decide to lay off the  and open your mind to strengthen your core and wealth of gains, i'll "join in a discussion" with you.
> 
> As long as that shut mentality, weak foundation sturdy hot air balloon in green acres near Crayola Mountain is a churning, well i'll you go on your ride and see how the current blows you.
> 
> Your only as strong as you allow yourself to become.
> 
> You have to let go of who you are to become who you ARE. That is my advice to you, it can apply to everything in life.. IN this moment, dogs.. Take it for what it is.


Love the punchline!... :cheers:


----------



## rocthebully

KMdogs said:


> Thread started on the 17th.. It ain't "so old". My first and was going to be only comment made on here, now this will be.. I can comment on what i chose, i didn't read the few pages of bullshit.
> 
> Sorry, "Bro", when you decide to lay off the  and open your mind to strengthen your core and wealth of gains, i'll "join in a discussion" with you.
> 
> As long as that shut mentality, weak foundation sturdy hot air balloon in green acres near Crayola Mountain is a churning, well i'll you go on your ride and see how the current blows you.
> 
> Your only as strong as you allow yourself to become.
> 
> You have to let go of who you are to become who you ARE. That is my advice to you, it can apply to everything in life.. IN this moment, dogs.. Take it for what it is.


Km what is your problem ain't nobody even coming at you the way you are , you don't even know me so how can you judge me ??, look you need to love life cause you sound very miserable over a thread? If your so smart why don't you inform me instead of talking down, is this forum only for pitbull owners? Can we not express our opinions or ask questions without y'all making bias comments and talking down on bullies or there owners? I haven't talk down on nobody here and yet people talk down on me my dog and the info I have questions about, y'all might be pitbull lovers... but yall seem like a bunch of bullies to me..


----------



## KMdogs

rocthebully said:


> Km what is your problem ain't nobody even coming at you the way you are , you don't even know me so how can you judge me ??, look you need to love life cause you sound very miserable over a thread? If your so smart why don't you inform me instead of talking down, is this forum only for pitbull owners? Can we not express our opinions or ask questions without y'all making bias comments and talking down on bullies or there owners? I haven't talk down on nobody here and yet people talk down on me my dog and the info I have questions about, y'all might be pitbull lovers... but yall seem like a bunch of bullies to me..


I have no problem, it is who i am.. How i am. You decide to read my words how you chose to read them, caring, concerned, full of attitude, hate, etc.. You put that emotion in the words as you read them.

However to clarify, you are getting the comments you do when you ask questions then turn around and say "well i saw it on youtube and read it so i agree with it"..

It is a piss poor attitude, a piss poor method to anything. Don't ask to seek knowledge if your just going to continue moving backwards.

Great, you saw a video on youtube. Great, you've read things. SOURCE is everything, i can find you all sorts of misinformation from "Drs", "PHD" holders, etc.. Locking jaws, small brains, etc..

That must be real too because someone believes it, right?

It is a waste of time trying to teach someone who refuses to see light, refuses to let go of who they are, what they think they know.. To allow themselves to soak up all knowledge being passed along.

I don't need to know you personally, to see what there is to see.

You may have relatively "pure" intentions to learn, however it isn't coming across to anyone thus far.

You should perhaps take a few moments and play with the idea that you are getting the responses you are not because of everyone elses problem, but because of how you are representing yourself and your message.


----------



## rocthebully

Wow km, if anyone but y'all saw this thread they would see what I mean, so I don't care what you say you make no sense and say the exact opposite of what's going on, like they say if you don't have nothing good to say then stfu!!


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> OldDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight , now you're an arbiter of what may or not be discussed , you get to tell us all when the " subject" does or doesn't " end"?
> 
> Wow, y'all take one thing and turn it in to something else, what I was trying to say is that the orgianal subject was not what we were talking about , that's all ..
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls*** , you were trying to avoid the point. Lets just take a look at the title of the thread ..." what "pit bull" really means"...........and you came in here *telling* us all what it "means" , not ASKING a question.
> 
> Tell me here , do you *really * think we need YOU to tell us what those two words mean?
Click to expand...


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Oh believe me I know its disrespect to call a bully a pit or a pit a bully I know a lot about the bully world and this is my first am bully, I've had pits all my life and know very little about the old school************* pitt*********** (the real apbt), i was trying to tell soneone the same thing on you tube about his kennel i wont say the full name but it was _ _ pits, but his dogs were am bullies and to tell you the truth i wouldnt even call them am bullies either but thts a whole other subject..


 Yeah , you don't even know enough to know that there is no such thing as a ' PITT"............the word doesn't have two Ts in it.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Wow km, if anyone but y'all saw this thread they would see what I mean, so I don't care what you say you make no sense and say the exact opposite of what's going on, like they say if you don't have nothing good to say then stfu!!


 And if he doesn't STFU just what do you think you're going to do about it? You're attemtping to play arbiter and monitor of what can be said again there boy , do you really expect that to go well?


----------



## rocthebully

OldDog said:


> rocthebully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls*** , you were trying to avoid the point. Lets just take a look at the title of the thread ..." what "pit bull" really means"...........and you came in here *telling* us all what it "means" , not ASKING a question.
> 
> Tell me here , do you *really * think we need YOU to tell us what those two words mean?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a question, sorry if you took it the wrong way
Click to expand...


----------



## rocthebully

I clearly said in one of my post that I read it somewhere


----------



## rocthebully

Keep going cause y'all are just proving me right with every childish post , I'm done with this thread keep analyzing it if you want ....and this was posted in the bully section so never wanted your opinions in the first place. ..


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> I clearly said in one of my post that I read it somewhere


 Look , I didn't take a damned thing the "wrong way". It's pretty hard to take the crap you've laid down so far in this thread the " wrong way" , even more so when you come on here telling all and sundry " how it is" and then lay your " stfu" type crap on us.

Why don't you tell me that? Please do. I mean after all you're looking for a hassle aren't you?

So hey here I'll lay it out for you Mr. Attitude.............want some , come get some. Since that's obviously all that you're present here for , to expedite the advancement of " The Gospel of The Pit Bull According To RocTheBully".

You accuse other folks of bullying behavior , yet you're the individual within the context of this thread that's acting like a damn " bully" , telling folks to STFU and the like.

Get over yourself dude , I mean really , you're acting like a freaking douche canoe.


----------



## Firehazard

technically your post was answered right away... ...


----------



## KMdogs

rocthebully said:


> Wow km, if anyone but y'all saw this thread they would see what I mean, so I don't care what you say you make no sense and say the exact opposite of what's going on, like they say if you don't have nothing good to say then stfu!!


Everything I've said is.helpful if you chose to take it for what it was.

Big internet boy tellin people to stfu..

This is exactly why you get the responses you, millions of sheeple just like you that believe they have all the answers and have everything figured out. Good luck with that.

In the end its your issue not mine or anyone else's.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Keep going cause y'all are just proving me right with every childish post , I'm done with this thread keep analyzing it if you want ....and this was posted in the bully section so never wanted your opinions in the first place. ..


 Really? So exactly how does that all prove your ridiculous hypothesis about these dogs.

And do you really think you're going to have a great deal of success telling *me* where I can post? I mean you can feel real free to bang your head against that wall if you wish to , the noise from what few marbles it contains rattling around might be annoying for you after the first hundred times or so though.

Here ya go , *YOU* stfu or be polite like you wish others to do , I don't much care WHICH , but if you don't do one of the two I'm gonna make a project out of you.

And if you weren't open to folks opinions the why the hell did you bother asking the question in the first place? If you ask something in a public forum you don't get to control the answers , if you wish to do that then go ask your damn questions in a mirror.


----------



## KMdogs

rocthebully said:


> Keep going cause y'all are just proving me right with every childish post , I'm done with this thread keep analyzing it if you want ....and this was posted in the bully section so never wanted your opinions in the first place. ..


Bully section.asking.about "pit bulls"..:hammer:


----------



## Firehazard

@ OP I was waiting for you to say that actually... new it was coming.

Pit Bull was a function term, then a slang term for the American Pit Bull Terrier among some, while the term Bulldog is more accurate as to what all of them are until proven otherwise. The original bulldog.... into the [] and forever dubbed... ... .. Pit Bull..

Bulldog, Terrier, Bandog.. by size region and task....

Pit Bull is a slang term nabbed and flooded by the media that it affects 6 breeds directly and 20+ indirectly.. Here read this, be sure to click the link for DNA testing results. They call them all pit bull types when more honestly they would be all bulldogs. BUT STILL the testing and results are accurate despite personal affiliation perpetuation.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/64690-canine-dna-varification.html <<< CLICK LINK[{{{{

*^^READ^^*


----------



## rocthebully

KMdogs said:


> Bully section.asking.about "pit bulls"..:hammer:


It was a question about why we can't call bullies pitbulls when they say pitbulls are any bully breed but that question was answered


----------



## rocthebully

OldDog said:


> Look , I didn't take a damned thing the "wrong way". It's pretty hard to take the crap you've laid down so far in this thread the " wrong way" , even more so when you come on here telling all and sundry " how it is" and then lay your " stfu" type crap on us.
> 
> Why don't you tell me that? Please do. I mean after all you're looking for a hassle aren't you?
> 
> So hey here I'll lay it out for you Mr. Attitude.............want some , come get some. Since that's obviously all that you're present here for , to expedite the advancement of " The Gospel of The Pit Bull According To RocTheBully".
> 
> You accuse other folks of bullying behavior , yet you're the individual within the context of this thread that's acting like a damn " bully" , telling folks to STFU and the like.
> 
> Get over yourself dude , I mean really , you're acting like a freaking douche canoe.


Look, at your posts and km posts I can only let you talk down on me for so long , what everything you were saying isn't with attitude? I've said I'm sorry, said I wanted to be informed and all I get is you guys talking s*** , and then you expect for me to just sit here and take it, there have been people on here that have been grown ups and given me good advice but you two are just internet bullies blaming other people for your lack of self control...


----------



## rocthebully

KMdogs said:


> Everything I've said is.helpful if you chose to take it for what it was.
> 
> Big internet boy tellin people to stfu..
> 
> This is exactly why you get the responses you, millions of sheeple just like you that believe they have all the answers and have everything figured out. Good luck with that.
> 
> In the end its your issue not mine or anyone else's.


Lmfao, have you read your post its all s*** talking and attitude


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

rocthebully said:


> It was a question about why we can't call bullies pitbulls when they say pitbulls are any bully breed but that question was answered


I believe it was answered...

Pit Bull does not mean any bull breed dog. It means American Pit Bull Terrier. It really is that simple.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Look, at your posts and km posts I can only let you talk down on me for so long , what everything you were saying isn't with attitude? I've said I'm sorry, said I wanted to be informed and all I get is you guys talking s*** , and then you expect for me to just sit here and take it, there have been people on here that have been grown ups and given me good advice but you two are just internet bullies blaming other people for your lack of self control...


 Oh you LET me do ya? Again , just what do you propose to do about it little boy?

See I don't sugarcoat anything for anybody , I don't take orders from wannabe control freaks who need a towel to mop up the river running from behind their ears , and I don't have to listen to some self styled expert attempt to tell *me* about the dogs.

Now you're sniveling , again it's not I or KM throwing around that STFU , now is it.

You're another one who wants to act like a punk and then can't own your own behavior when you get checked on it.

And it really is as simple as that.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Lmfao, have you read your post its all s*** talking and attitude


 Oh really? Where did I " talk s***? BWAHAHAHAHAAAA , whatsamatta can't take what you dish out?


----------



## Katey

RockTheBully... Why would you want to call your bully something that it's not?

I keep getting asked if Jones is a Labrador cross... Maybe you could call your bully a Labrador cross... It's the same principal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

of oall the years, and all the people i've met, and i've met and talked to MANY,
and you would probly crap your pants, if you only knew the ones i'm talkin about

they all were MAJOR players in the 'game'
and every single one of them called their dogs the exact same thing,

'BULLDOGS'..................................
now, if you want to move to the next level, you'll do the exact same thing.

and take the words 'pit bull' out of your vocabulary


----------



## Firehazard

^^^^^^*message people*^^^^^^


----------



## rocthebully

surfer said:


> of oall the years, and all the people i've met, and i've met and talked to MANY,
> and you would probly crap your pants, if you only knew the ones i'm talkin about
> 
> they all were MAJOR players in the 'game'
> and every single one of them called their dogs the exact same thing,
> 
> 'BULLDOGS'..................................
> now, if you want to move to the next level, you'll do the exact same thing.
> 
> and take the words 'pit bull' out of your vocabulary


Lol, the site is called go pitbull , not go bulldog


----------



## ames

Bulldogs vary for many people. And y get what you mean. But it's also gopitbull with no spaces and technically that's not right either lol.

I feel a bull dog is any dog that has any bull dog in them at some point or another. Some also refer to them as bully breeds. They all bulldogs to me.

http://animal.discovery.com/pets/breeds-you-should-know.htm

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rocthebully

surfer said:


> of oall the years, and all the people i've met, and i've met and talked to MANY,
> and you would probly crap your pants, if you only knew the ones i'm talkin about
> 
> they all were MAJOR players in the 'game'
> and every single one of them called their dogs the exact same thing,
> 
> 'BULLDOGS'..................................
> now, if you want to move to the next level, you'll do the exact same thing.
> 
> and take the words 'pit bull' out of your vocabulary


Crap my pants , lol man I live in Texas boy I've seen people right i n front of me one min. And on the side of the highway the next, so like I said you don't know me the people I **** with don't talk!


----------



## hashbrown

rocthebully said:


> Crap my pants , lol man I live in Texas boy I've seen people right i n front of me one min. And on the side of the highway the next, so like I said you don't know me the people I **** with don't talk!


You run over folks with your car?


----------



## rocthebully

ames said:


> Bulldogs vary for many people. And y get what you mean. But it's also gopitbull with no spaces and technically that's not right either lol.
> 
> I feel a bull dog is any dog that has any bull dog in them at some point or another. Some also refer to them as bully breeds. They all bulldogs to me.
> 
> Breeds You Should Know : Bully Breeds: Animal Planet
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanx, I don't know why these guys keep talking trash to me when if you read this whole tyeead you'll see the attitudes being thrown towards me, I don't like to talk s*** over the internet, some people on here are so sensative and disrespectful and bias.


----------



## ames

rocthebully said:


> Thanx, I don't know why these guys keep talking trash to me when if you read this whole tyeead you'll see the attitudes being thrown towards me, I don't like to talk s*** over the internet, some people on here are so sensative and disrespectful and bias.


Yeah that's how life is too. This place isn't special in that regards  lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rocthebully

I will only comment to positive criticism from now on , thnx to the people that have been helpful on here.


----------



## rocthebully

hashbrown said:


> You run over folks with your car?


Lmao, that's funny for real and I'm not being a smartass


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Like Stan tried to say several post back... if u got beef take rit to PM. Please!


----------



## Firehazard

because PIT BULL is a slang term adopted by the media and the massses to encompass all: APBT, AST, SBT, BT, AmBlg, AmBully, Boston Terrier, Great Dane, Bullmastiff, Dogo, Boxer, .. they are all bulldogs... genetically but we thing the english bulldog is the bulldog according to the masses and media. GoPitBull.com is to catch everyone who has a "pit bull" ... because there are many. Before the breed went widespread pit meant something. It still does to many. They're all bulldogs bandogs or terriers until proven otherwise. Understand the dog is name for function location  The American Pit Bull Terrier is the true Bulldog dating back to antiquity. Bullies, AST, BT, Ambulldg, Dogo, Boxer all are kickdowns from original bulldog blood. The original bulldog blood remained true behind door number one the APBT. ... Pit Bull is term that all those breed owners on the street with unpapered dogs often call their dogs. There are many many many many... Thus GoPitBull.. an education forum... You have a pit bull type dog .. if it bit some one it'd be a "PIT"!! .. LOL .. technically they're all bulldogs drop pit bull from your vocabulary. Its a media fear stricken word that causes anxiety and confusion among the masses.. Most people have no idea what a pit bull is and there are threads with the quizes right here on GPB that have already been proven how many are fooled.


If you havent yet,.. look at that link Canine DNA verificantion I left twice. APBT is the parent .. SBT is actually the smaller show counterpart of the APBT = side by side right off the boat.. the AST is the show bred APBT of 1900s.. APBT predated AST it is it's parent. SBT is AST great uncle/aunt .. in all truth. The original bulldog was a pit bull & terrier. The first Pit Terriers for fighting dogs not rats, were inbred PIT BULLDOGS that come out snipey and very tenacious. Anyone who has hunted with a bulldog knows what dog tearing through ground actually looks like.  FUNCTION names the breed as well as location... There are dogs colby and others had that were registered SBT, AST, and APBT... ... to be a registered APBT when the UKC founded the dog had to have 2 wins against a dog that had already had its 2 wins and then it could be registered as an : American Pit Bull Terrier.. .. see the Pit Bull meant something back then. Not just a bulldog


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Lol, the site is called go pitbull , not go bulldog


 And thus illustrating how little you actually know of the dogs and their history.There are now quite a lot of folks here *laughing* at you over the above.

You figure out why , if you can.


----------



## OldDog

rocthebully said:


> Crap my pants , lol man I live in Texas boy I've seen people right i n front of me one min. And on the side of the highway the next, so like I said you don't know me the people I **** with don't talk!


 And what does the fact that the state of Texas being currently afflicted by your presence have to do with the price of tea in China?

And yeah **crap your pants** , 'cause you would. You have no idea what the man is talking about do you?

See ya kind of stepped in it now , I'm originally *from* Texas and there's not much about the state you can tell me.

As per your last above? Best define that , because you quite obviously DON'T "****" with anyone in the state of Texas as regards these dogs , not anybody who actually matters.

If that means you've seen folks run over on the highways , how is that exclusive to Texas.

And if that last is a threat.....................SHRUG...........

You allegedly asked a question , that question got answered six ways from Sunday , you didn't like the answer so now you've descended to the usually chestbeating and ordering folks about and juvenile braggadacio.

You don't know anything about these dogs , and you never will beyond what you have already formed as opinion within the confines of your narrow little mind , you *don't want* to learn or actually know anything about 'em , if ya did ya would have shut the hell up and started listening by now.

Hey did you hear about the 800 lb guy with the AmBully from Texas?

Poor guy died and the couldn't find a casket big enough to bury him in.

So they gave him an enema and buried him in a matchbox.


----------



## OldDog

Firehazard said:


> because PIT BULL is a slang term adopted by the media and the massses to encompass all: APBT, AST, SBT, BT, AmBlg, AmBully, Boston Terrier, Great Dane, Bullmastiff, Dogo, Boxer, .. they are all bulldogs... genetically but we thing the english bulldog is the bulldog according to the masses and media. GoPitBull.com is to catch everyone who has a "pit bull" ... because there are many. Before the breed went widespread pit meant something. It still does to many. They're all bulldogs bandogs or terriers until proven otherwise. Understand the dog is name for function location  The American Pit Bull Terrier is the true Bulldog dating back to antiquity. Bullies, AST, BT, Ambulldg, Dogo, Boxer all are kickdowns from original bulldog blood. The original bulldog blood remained true behind door number one the APBT. ... Pit Bull is term that all those breed owners on the street with unpapered dogs often call their dogs. There are many many many many... Thus GoPitBull.. an education forum... You have a pit bull type dog .. if it bit some one it'd be a "PIT"!! .. LOL .. technically they're all bulldogs drop pit bull from your vocabulary. Its a media fear stricken word that causes anxiety and confusion among the masses.. Most people have no idea what a pit bull is and there are threads with the quizes right here on GPB that have already been proven how many are fooled.
> 
> If you havent yet,.. look at that link Canine DNA verificantion I left twice. APBT is the parent .. SBT is actually the smaller show counterpart of the APBT = side by side right off the boat.. the AST is the show bred APBT of 1900s.. APBT predated AST it is it's parent. SBT is AST great uncle/aunt .. in all truth. The original bulldog was a pit bull & terrier. The first Pit Terriers for fighting dogs not rats, were inbred PIT BULLDOGS that come out snipey and very tenacious. Anyone who has hunted with a bulldog knows what dog tearing through ground actually looks like.  FUNCTION names the breed as well as location... There are dogs colby and others had that were registered SBT, AST, and APBT... ... to be a registered APBT when the UKC founded the dog had to have 2 wins against a dog that had already had its 2 wins and then it could be registered as an : American Pit Bull Terrier.. .. see the Pit Bull meant something back then. Not just a bulldog


 See the above " Roc"???????????? READ IT^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ , then READ IT AGAIN..................and if it doesn't sink in READ IT AGAIN..........

Once you have READ the above and digested it then IF you change your approach and method of discussion the subject can be discussed further.

As regards your AmBull , it's not a 'Pit Bull" , it will never BE a " Pit bull" , it's an APBT derivative.

As FH has pointed out to you the basic reason that many breeds are labeled under the moniker of " pit BUll" is ****media driven***** , the colloquial usage of the word BULLDOG to refer to these dogs has been explained to you prior to this juncture.

Go read THIS as well ( see link) , in it's entirety. But do not come back here and then attempt to argue with a single thing it says.

The American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) FAQ


----------



## surfer

see rtb, i dont even have to explain my post to real bulldog people, and the 
reason i say 'bulldog' is thee is already enuf people like you out there that bring 
bad publicity to the 'dogs'.

i dont need to add on to it, now that i think about it some more, i really dont 
start out even saying 'bulldogs'.

normally, this is how a bulldog conversation startys out............................

and if you dont get it this time, i give up.

me: "you got any 'dogs'?
you: "yea"
me: "male or female?'
you: "males"
me: "whats their weight"
you: "huh"
me: "nevermind"


you get it now, texas boy..........
i can reel of about 30-40 references of quilfied dog men that will vouch for me,

do you have any??????????
and i never did figure out what blood you runnin, cause if you want to learn,
like you say you do, lets get to it,

start asking some questions so i can understand what level your at............
being from texas, you should be able to named a few and what dogs they were behind.

thats as good as place as any to start, now i'm waiting on you.......................
but know-it-alls like you will do any and everything to avoid the issue.

and the issue is, i dont think you know as much as you think you do.

arent you the one, that said he was GONNA reasd a r. stratton book?
dude, we read those 25-30yrs ago, where you been??????????????

google you some more knowledge and read and study it.

i'm waiting..................................................................


----------



## OldDog

surfer said:


> see rtb, i dont even have to explain my post to real bulldog people, and the
> reason i say 'bulldog' is thee is already enuf people like you out there that bring
> bad publicity to the 'dogs'.
> 
> i dont need to add on to it, now that i think about it some more, i really dont
> start out even saying 'bulldogs'.
> 
> normally, this is how a bulldog conversation startys out............................
> 
> and if you dont get it this time, i give up.
> 
> me: "you got any 'dogs'?
> you: "yea"
> me: "male or female?'
> you: "males"
> me: "whats their weight"
> you: "huh"
> me: "nevermind"
> 
> you get it now, texas boy..........
> i can reel of about 30-40 references of quilfied dog men that will vouch for me,
> 
> do you have any??????????
> and i never did figure out what blood you runnin, cause if you want to learn,
> like you say you do, lets get to it,
> 
> start asking some questions so i can understand what level your at............
> being from texas, you should be able to named a few and what dogs they were behind.
> 
> thats as good as place as any to start, now i'm waiting on you.......................
> but know-it-alls like you will do any and everything to avoid the issue.
> 
> and the issue is, i dont think you know as much as you think you do.
> 
> arent you the one, that said he was GONNA reasd a r. stratton book?
> dude, we read those 25-30yrs ago, where you been??????????????
> 
> google you some more knowledge and read and study it.
> 
> i'm waiting..................................................................


 Hey ROC. REREAD the above , keep doing so until you understand it , if you fail to understand it then go research UNTIL you do.

And keep your yap shut about Texas , because if you don't then you and I are going to get real crossways REAL quick , you just don't realize how deep you stepped in it with that one comment.

An d lay off your comments about Dick Stratton until you've actually read his books , here's something else for you as regards that..some of us here actually *KNOW* Dick , enough so to sit across a table and break bread with him and to have had some fairly intense discussion on subjects other than just dogs , the sociopolitical state of The Union , various aspects of the War between The States , whether Nikolai Tesla ever got the credit he deserved , the original land grants that went from Spain to Mexico and the corrosive influence of the Catholic Church on the indigenous tribes north of "the line" etc.etc.etc.

You getting my drift here yet?

Texas has enough crap to deal with being saddled with the Yankee s.o.b. known as Bushleague and the silver spoon in the mouth Connecticut trash he came from , it doesn't need mouthbreathing trash who does what you did and then of course can't even name a single Texas dogman , a single dog from the state , nor from the surrounding states.

I told you ONCE to mind your damn manners or I'd make a project outa ya . best heed what I said. You coulda hardly picked a worse state to say " I'm from" if ya were gonna play "expert" , maybe N.C. but not by a whole bunch.

Now sit back and figure out what was just said to ya , from a coupla different quarters.

And quit acting like a know it all gawdamn yankee.


----------



## ames

OldDog said:


> And quit acting like a know it all gawdamn yankee.


Not cool olddog NOT cool!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ames said:


> Not cool olddog NOT cool!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Words only have power if u let them..... was that specifically said to u?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Words only have power if u let them..... was that specifically said to u?


I don't think so I think it was aimed at ROC but wow. Don't take it to heart Ames. Everybody knows your one of the awesomest people on this whole forum!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

I love the DAMN YANKEES!!!! whaat areya talkin'.. ??


----------



## dixieland

And that is all!The question has been answered so I see no need to keep this open any longer.
Damn!Do y'all boys need some fukin tampons??!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Agreed Dixi this thread is now dead. I'm closing it.


----------



## ames

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Words only have power if u let them..... was that specifically said to u?


When has that mattered lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ames said:


> When has that mattered lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I'm referring to other situations... the comment was not directed to u or anyone in particular.


----------

